
As Cars Collect More Data, Companies Try to Move It All Faster - jbredeche
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/16/business/cars-internal-data-networks.html
======
mikestew
Not even a mention of Thunderbolt? Surely the distance could be boosted (is 3m
the limit? quick search didn't say), rather than make a whole new protocol
from scratch.

~~~
dmix
With this much money at stake it will be committee'd to death and a new
underwhelming standard will be upon us...

------
King-Aaron
At least a carburettor doesn't breach GDPR.

------
danjoc
They shouldn't be collecting the surveillance data in the first place. It's an
abuse of our freedom.

